# What are the fastest/best arrows



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

Speed Pro Max SS by Carbon Revolution would be my guess. They weigh in at 5.5 and 6.2 grains per inch and will spine up to 85 pound bows.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Carbon Tech Cheetahs*

This is NOT a GUESS: Carbon Tech Cheetahs because of their spine consistency. The best way to see what difference the consistent spine makes would be to shoot them against your other choices. Your groups will be noticably smaller. Less spine consistent arrows will have fliers.


----------



## evoteker (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the Victory VForce HV's are probably the toughest/fastest arrows I have ever shot. You should give them a try and you won't be sorry. Here is one that was shot thru a tree and it was fine.:smile:


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

evoteker said:


> I think the Victory VForce HV's are probably the toughest/fastest arrows I have ever shot. You should give them a try and you won't be sorry. Here is one that was shot thru a tree and it was fine.:smile:
> View attachment 620021


why are you shooting tree's


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Dewboy said:


> This is NOT a GUESS: Carbon Tech Cheetahs because of their spine consistency. The best way to see what difference the consistent spine makes would be to shoot them against your other choices. Your groups will be noticably smaller. Less spine consistent arrows will have fliers.


I agree these are very good arrows. The consistency is unbelievable! Great arrows for the price! I have shot them all and find myself going back to Carbon Tech!


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

SpeedPro said:


> Speed Pro Max SS by Carbon Revolution would be my guess. They weigh in at 5.5 and 6.2 grains per inch and will spine up to 85 pound bows.


i tried some of those 3 years ago.they seemed brittle,broke pretty easily,i would not recommend these arrows.


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dewboy said:


> This is NOT a GUESS: Carbon Tech Cheetahs because of their spine consistency. The best way to see what difference the consistent spine makes would be to shoot them against your other choices. Your groups will be noticably smaller. Less spine consistent arrows will have fliers.


i recommend these arrows also.they shoot great.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

CARBON tech cheeta Xp's.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

I just picked up a dozen Victory Vforce HV V1 300's. Can't wait to see how they compare to my old arrows.


----------

